# Lowrance Navigation Card Recommendation



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Just got a new Lowrance HDS 7 with Basemap on it as a gift. Anyone have a recommendation on what the best card is for it - Navionics, HotSpots, etc? Thanks.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Depending on what your looking for, if its coordinates, check out the reefs section of this forum for a full list of coordinates. then determine if you still need the card


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

*Lowrance*

I have a older model Lowrance with 5 inch screen and is a gps/bottom machine bought new in 2006. I was thinking of upgrading to your model 7 and was wondering how well you like it. Thanks


----------

